# Microbil(ă)



## jazyk

Salut tuturor. Citesc aproape în fiecare zi această pagină din cauza unor știri interesante în ciuda frecventelor greșeli de tipar. În acest articol am văzut cuvântul microbil în locul de microb, dar am crezut că pricina erorii este viteza înaltă a mișcărilor degetelor pe tastatură, dar apoi l-am văzut din nou, și din nou, și din nou. Nu am găsit vreo informație despre forma microbil pe dex.ro. Știți ceva de ea?


----------



## irinet

Bună,

Este vorba de '*microbile *(plural) *< microbilă*' (singular).

După cum arată poza, 'microbilele' ('micro + bil*ă*') sunt _biluțe_ foarte mici folosite în tratamentele cosmetice pentru exfolierea (curățare, în acest context) tenului .


----------



## jazyk

Mulțumesc foarte mult. Mister deslușit.


----------

